
Luke Johnson: For entrepreneurs, chancer should never be an insult - haaen
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/luke-johnson-for-entrepreneurs-chancer-should-never-be-an-insult-8v5n8rpbc
======
haaen
Non-paywalled version:

[https://riskcapitalpartners.co.uk/2018/09/23/luke-johnson-
fo...](https://riskcapitalpartners.co.uk/2018/09/23/luke-johnson-for-
entrepreneurs-chancer-should-never-be-an-insult/)

